# My boyfriend is joining the Army Reserves and won't give me info, please help!



## Worried Girlfriend (3 Jun 2009)

*My boyfriend of a year is joining the army and i really need more information on the army reserves because he won't share any information about it. I would really appreciate any information anyone has to give about the reserve force and all his options! *


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Jun 2009)

I'm sorry your boyfriend doesn't think the same of the relationship as yourself. There is tons of information here along the lines of what you're seeking. Start in the Recruiting Forum, then about BMQ. Searches within a specific forum will only return hits from that forum. Good luck, and if you have more questions, after reading through it all, try narrow them to something specific as opposed to a shotgun approach. BTW, a quick perusal of the Site Guidelines in the Admin Forum is highly recommended so you know better how we operate here.

Good luck. Here and with the boyfriend.

Locked, for now.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

